# Audio issues /proper cables?



## psk (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi all! I am new to this forum and in dire need of guidance! 
I have an Hitachi LCD HDTV and an older desktop PC. I bought a 3.5mm right angle male-dual RCA male cable, as my computer only has the VGA plug in. I connected the mini to my green audio port, and the red and white cables to the coordinating plugs on the tv. I get great video for my computer, however I have no sound. What am I doing wrong?
TIA
:4-dontkno


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

It could be a number of things so let's take them one at a time.

Make sure the cable is fully seated in the female plug. 

Does the green plug produce sound? Test with a set of headphones. You may need to go into your sound card set up and tell it to send a stereo signal to that output. 

Do you have the R/W RCA cables to Audio IN on the TV. (What's the model # of your Hitachi?) If so, does your TV have an "Audio Setup" in the menus? You may need to go there and tell it to use those feeds. Check your owners manual. 

Try another cable.

Good luck.


----------



## psk (Sep 9, 2011)

cables are fully seated, green plug worked fine with my regular monitor (sound was there). Don't know how to go into sound card to send stereo signal. Did go to Control Panel-> sounds -> audio -> only options were the default device: sound playback:Realtek HD Audio output, sound recording: Realtek HD input, midi music playback:Microsoft GS WaveableSW Synth
Yes on the R/W RCA cables, there is only one place to put them and that is color coded.
The model of my Hitachi TV is L40C205
Could not find a Audio Setup on TV, did go to menu found Audio, but every thing was regular stuff only thing different was Digital Setup had 3 options, off, PCM and RAW. it was set to PCM. The owners manual is completely barebones, and Sears is the service, and 3 peeps I spoke with didn't seem to have much knowledge about my TV.

Not sure what other cable to try?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

psk,

It appears that your TV only processes audio from the corresponding selected video input. 

Take a look at the back of your TV, you'll notice that there's a female plug next to the VGA connection. Run a male/male cable from your PC to this plug and you should be in business. 

(The red/white plugs we've been trying are for the component video connection.)

Should have thought of this before but this should fix it.


----------



## psk (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok so I returned the first cable, got some M-M audio cable , this did not work. Seems like the ends are too short or something, not a tight fit in the PC nor the TV. I have included pics of both the back of my TV and the back of my PC also the most recent cables.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The TV connectors will be RCA type connectors, the audio output from the PC are a 3.5mm connector.

GUIDE: Connecting Your PC To Your TV/Audio System - PCMech Forums


----------



## psk (Sep 9, 2011)

If you are referring to the R/W RCA to TV and Black to PC type cable, it din't produce any sound.

I haven't contacted anyone privately only on this part of the forums:

_TSF does not support assistance through email or private messages, please keep all questions in the open forum. _


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

From the pic it looks as if the PC audio in for the TV is not a std female mini-headphone type connection. What does your owners manual say about it? You may have to get it directly from Hitachi. :upset:


----------



## psk (Sep 9, 2011)

Urgh! the manual says absolutely nothing and the support for Hitachi is Sears...who also seem clueless....so frustrating!:upset: 

Thanks so much Yustr for trying so hard to help me, you are an angel :1angel:


----------



## psk (Sep 9, 2011)

Finally! I purchased the male male audio plugs, with longer tips and now I have sound! Thanks everyone for all your help ("


----------

